

Faster Builds with Container-Based Infrastructure and Docker - aseidl
http://blog.travis-ci.com/2014-12-17-faster-builds-with-container-based-infrastructure/

======
aseidl
Some rough numbers: bundle install has gone from ~50s to 3s for my Jekyll +
s3_website setup. The overall build has dropped from ~120s to 45s thanks to
that and using a cached version of Ruby.

One gotcha for anyone with a similar setup: make sure Jekyll's _config.yml is
set to exclude/ignore the vendor directory. Oops.

~~~
rb2k_
Are you sure those speedups are docker related, those sound like they're
bundler/caching related?

( as in [http://docs.travis-ci.com/user/caching/](http://docs.travis-
ci.com/user/caching/) )

~~~
aseidl
Correct, the speedups are directly due to bundle caching (which previously had
only been available for private/paid repos). Indirectly, I would assume this
caching is now implemented via Docker's use of filesystem layers.

------
hunt
This is exciting news - it's a shame that sudo isn't supported in the Travis-
CI Docker containers (is this common for all Docker containers?). Uploading
binaries to S3 and then downloading them to use in the build process seems
like a total faff - I use Travis-CI to avoid that kind of hassle...

------
GolfyMcG
I already liked some of the UI updates I was seeing on Travis yesterday - this
sounds like it could solve some of my (few) issues with Travis' consistency
and speed! Excited to dig in further.

E1: Removed incorrect possessive form of Travis.

------
jakozaur
That's a great news. I see ppl setup their own CI, b/c they need some custom
stuff.

With Travis CI supporting docker, it is way easier to do that with them.

~~~
koffiezet
At the moment it will be harder, since granting someone root-access in a
container is pretty dangerous, containers are not very good for security
(yet). If you read the article, they state that using custom images is not yet
possible.

------
preillyme
Wow this really is only the beginning of you offering better, faster and more
reliable builds on Travis CI. You seem to have a lot more things planned to
improve stability, I'm totally excited that you shipped this today.

